# House Built In 1930 But No Plaster?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> if the house was built in late 1929 wouldn't you expect it would have been built using lath and plaster?


Nope, not necessarily. I've seen something like that before. Sort of a pressed cardboard-like product.:yes:

It's the "panelling" that is surprising if it is original equipment of the period.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It depends on who they purchased the home through. Also, since you are in Or., it would not surprise me that the home was built for workers for a nearby mill or such. Any stamp marks on any of the attic or timbers used for the joists? You can do a search on the style of the home with year through a search engine, or check local library, or even platt info on your taxes for the home, which could give light who built the neighborhood, and where homes were ordered through.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bud, what's a Trops?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Well CRAP!!!

Beats the hell out of me. Guess I'll go fix it.

Thank You:yes:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There is that better?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you guys talking about celotex panels. Lightweight, kinda look like a fiberboard? My house is 100 years old. Sometime in the 40's they covered part of the walls with celotex.


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> It depends on who they purchased the home through. Also, since you are in Or., it would not surprise me that the home was built for workers for a nearby mill or such. Any stamp marks on any of the attic or timbers used for the joists? You can do a search on the style of the home with year through a search engine, or check local library, or even platt info on your taxes for the home, which could give light who built the neighborhood, and where homes were ordered through.


it's a stone house that was built by a family of stone masons (was their personal house), that immigrated to Portland to build some local stone structures (or at least that's what we were told).

Is it possible that since the walls are stone they were unable to use plaster? if i remove the pressed cardboard paneling you can see the stone walls. 

So it sounds like various types of paneling were available prior to 1930? Any idea if these would have been cheaper or easer than lath and plaster?


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Nope, not necessarily. I've seen something like that before. Sort of a pressed cardboard-like product.:yes:
> 
> It's the "panelling" that is surprising if it is original equipment of the period.


Besides the pressed cardboard stuff the other paneling is like a thin plywood but very decretive kind of like beadboard but a totally different pattern. Even the ceiling is a type of rectangular panel that fits together.
 
Here are some pics of the other type of paneling (not the 70's stuff) and the ceiling. Do these look original?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Is it possible that since the walls are stone they were unable to use plaster? if i remove the pressed cardboard paneling you can see the stone walls. 

No, my house is stone and all lath and plaster( 1924). I think it is just some original form of "drywall" used back then to avoid the cost of "real" plastering.:yes:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

In your pics, those panels look like marlite or masonite..........there were other trade names also. It has a smooth/glossy finish coated onto a black/brown type of pressboard. As for your lack of plaster, I have seen that stuff before on homes built in the 20's, and, yes it seemed to be a type of early drywall.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> In your pics, those panels look like marlite or masonite..........there were other trade names also. It has a smooth/glossy finish coated onto a black/brown type of pressboard. As for your lack of plaster, I have seen that stuff before on homes built in the 20's, and, yes it seemed to be a type of early drywall.[/quote]
> 
> 
> Yes!:thumbsup:


----------

